# Need some help with an odd word ...



## RunningCat (Nov 16, 2010)

I am writing a story with a French Feline and at one point she curses. I am trying to find a good, possible common, word that is similar to the UK English word "Bloody"

Any help would be appreciated.

RunningCat


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 16, 2010)

Curses are fickle things.  What's the exact context?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, there is the obvious _SacrÃ© bleu!_ -- "sacred blood", meaning Jesus's blood, one of the stronger French profanities.

There's also _Zut alors!_ for "damn it all", and _merde_ for "shit".

That's the limit of my French vernacular, though.


----------



## Poetigress (Nov 16, 2010)

It sounds like the OP is looking for something that can be used as an adjective, but given that my last French class was 15 years ago, I can't offer any help myself.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 16, 2010)

_SacrÃ© bleu_ is actually hideously out of date.  It was originally a toned-down substitute for _sacrÃ© Dieu_, which means something like 'for the love of God'.  So kind of like saying 'gosh darn it' instead of 'God damn it'.  _Bleu_ rhymes with _Dieu_, which is why it's used, but it actually just means the color blue; the word for blood is _sang_.  
But saying it in France these days is like saying 'gee golly whiz' in America these days.  You'll get laughed at.
I also tend to hear _putain_ instead of _zut alors_, too.


----------



## Madame (Nov 16, 2010)

I find WordReference to be great for things like this. Here's a link to the entry for 'bloody'. There are some options/phrases in the popular definitions II, and if you scroll down, there are links that will take you to forum posts asking about specific translations for various phrases using bloody. =3


----------



## RunningCat (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, I guess I need to add some context. This character has been in my main character city which is in it's rainy season and has not stopped raining since she has arrived. Also she is completely feed up with the city and just wants to return to French Riviera and bask in the sun.

The following is subtext of what she is thinking.

I can not wait to get away from this (missing word) city.

I hope this helps narrow down the word.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess I'd go with either _putain de ville_ or _ville foutue_, then (_ville_ meaning city).


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 17, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> _SacrÃ© bleu_ is actually hideously out of date.



Guess I just dated myself, then.

/omelette on face


----------

